# [SOLVED] Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

The Broadband wireless card in my Compaq Presario F55 will not show up in device manager. I tried a ton of fixes and finally full of vista I installed XP sp2. Had quite a fight with some drivers but now it's not bad. But still can't activate the wireless adapter. 
Help Please.
Michael


----------



## Delmarstio1991 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hmm. Are there any devices in the manager showing up as "unknown device?" Additionally, have you tried going to the manufacturer's website and downloading a setup file for your network card?


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

I had 1 sm bus device with the yellow qmark but nvidio ethernet 
driver took care of that.
I will now go to Broadband website and try a setup file.
Thanks Delmarstio. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Delmarstio1991 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

No problem. Please report back if the issue remains unresolved.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Please post ALL errors in the Device Manager (yellow !).
Also post the exact model number of this Compaq.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hello Bill,
The exact model; F672us.
After I did the xp install the device manager errors were similar to a post on 5/28/08 from PHONIX56. I followed your instructions
carefully. and fixed most errors.
Two errors remain: non plug & play drivers-serial has yellow!.
Other devices-keyboard_filter_01. Still can't get the wireless to show.
Thanks, 
Mike
your post screenshot link from then is broken.


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
Another quick note.
The "other devices keyboard_filter_01" has yellow?.
Also I tried to find a"setup file" from Broadcom, per-Delmarstio and
became completely confused.
THANKS,
Mike


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
Sorry to keep adding on but I think this is the number you wanted,duh.
Compaq Presario F500 GF596UA#ABA.
Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Mike
Can you go to the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you have.

Also, on these errors:
Right Click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error

Can you also supply me the link to PHONIX56 that you refered to.

Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
Error in non plug & play drivers=serial
Device instance ID=root\legacy_serial\0000

Error in other=keyboard_filter_01. Device instance ID=
{A87C2E0F-9A46-8EC4-33355FBE4&2D651376&0&01.

Send you that link in a minute have to find it again.
Thanks Bill.
Mike


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
Found the old Phonix56 thread. How do I get it to you?
Mike


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19...ers-hp-g6000-laptop-moved-from-xp-253976.html
I believe this will get you to Phonix56.
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

HI,
Can you run Everest under my signature so I can see what hardware is installed.
Copy and past the report to notepad. Post the full report to the thread using the Go Advance option.


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hey Bill,
Yes I already have everest, however my ignorance is
monumental in notepad.
running and getting the report into notepad ok, but
"under your name" and "go advance" will be new so it may take a minute.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Save the report to notepad and use the attachment link in the Go Advance option.
A window will open where you can browse to the saved Notepad file and then click on Upload. It will then be attached to your next post

Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Bill,
Sorry this is taking so long. I just had to reinstall my entire os.
Wow, now my device mgr is back to lots of yellow. But I think there was a couple inncorrect driver versions so now it's all fresh. 
I'll get you that test soon. This was a really smoothe install and it's noticably faster.
Again sorry about the delay.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

See if you can run the report with the minimal of drivers installed.
Then I will get you the right drivers.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hello,
That will work great because I had to install again. Just finished and the
system is bare.
I'll get Everest now and run it.
Soon.
Mike


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
All is well with the laptop and I won,t download any drivers until I hear from you. I hope this attachment is ok. It kept giving me error messages.
There are 6 errors in device manager. Never done a screenshot either
but I will try.
Thank you,
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi,
I am going through the report as we speak and I see no signs of windows detecting the Broadcom wireless. It is detecting a Linksys USB wireless.

Is the XP OS Legit?
The reason why I am asking is that a Illegit version can cause this issue.

When you reinstalled Vista did it pickup the wireless card?

You mentioned you have 6 errors in the Device Manager. I can only "see" 5 Please post the 6th error 

The errors you do have are:


> Other devices:
> Coprocessor
> Other PCI Bridge Device
> PCI Device
> ...


The above errors are related to the Chipset driver and the Video card driver. Please install these drivers. I am assuming you have the correct drivers, if not let me know.

A screenshot of the Device Manager would be nice:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f215/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
The Windows XP disc that is my current OS is legit. Holding off on registration 
til I see how this goes. Recently, when the Vista was still installed it
suddenly stopped working. This morning I took the Broadcom out and replaced
it with an Aethos that I know is good. Can swap them back if you wish.
This is also supposed to have an HP wireless assistant. Also, there is a
wireless switch that doesn't seem to work but I don't believe that keeps
the card from working.
Just so were clear on this, the computer came with Vista as you know. The
wireless card worked then a while back it just quit. After fighting with that
and a deteriorating OS I just had my fill of Vista. That's when I got
my trusty XP cd and you know the rest. 
The Linksys is just a little USB gadget but it works for now.
Mike


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
The Windows XP disc that is my current OS is legit. Holding off on registration 
til I see how this goes. Recently, when the Vista was still installed it
suddenly stopped working. This morning I took the Broadcom out and replaced
it with an Aethos that I know is good. Can swap them back if you wish.
This is also supposed to have an HP wireless assistant. Also, there is a
wireless switch that doesn't seem to work but I don't believe that keeps
the card from working.
Just so were clear on this, the computer came with Vista as you know. The
wireless card worked then a while back it just quit. After fighting with that
and a deteriorating OS I just had my fill of Vista. That's when I got
my trusty XP cd and you know the rest. 
The Linksys is just a little USB gadget but it works for now.
Mike


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

HI
Yes I wish you would post the drivers again, please.
Other error in Non plug and play drivers. Device Instance=root\legacy_serial_0000.
Screenshot soon.
Mike


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Bill,
There is also an "unknown" device that you don't show.
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Mike.
If the switch is NOT supplying the power to the wireless card than XP will not "see" it.
It will not make a difference as to what card you are installing (Broadcom or Atheros).

The wireless card has to be active.
The problem seems to be in the switch.

As far as the HP wireless Assistant, this is not needed. It is just another program to connect to the internet. XP has its own.

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Right click on this device>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info under Device Instance ID

Thanks,
Bill

PS- Still waiting on the screenshot of the Device Manager


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

I'm sorry Bill. I am terribly slow. Typing skills suck plus I'm learning as I
go.
Mike


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hello,
Error-Unknown: Device Instance ID=ACPI\HPQ0006\2&DABA3FF&0
Mike


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
Yes, the wireless switch. It isn't working I'm sure. The light turns blue when it's on
but however i turn it the light stays orange.
I activated this OS with microsoft. Also installed Net framework 3.5.
I can sort out the drivers again and go to the Phonix thread to get the order. 
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Mike,
For the serial device:
Right click on the serial device error>Uninstall
Reboot the computer
The serial device should not be an issue now.

For the Chipset driver and the Video driver please use this Link and install as discribed these drivers for the F700 series:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html

Make sure you also install the Quick Launch buttons.

This will not take care of the wireless situation as I do not "see" XP detecting it. (Possibly the switch).

Please post back and let me know what errors remain.

Bill

Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
Just a quick note to say thanks. I'm very tired so I'll stop for now.
Send you a screenshot with some info and questions in the morning.
Thanks again.
Good night
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

See you in the morning.
Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
The device mgr is clean and everything seems to be working well. But, it doesn't look like the downgrade drivers are the same as the Phonix thread if not i guess I should use the ones in your downgrade.
Interesting enough HP has agreed to fix it. There is a warranty extension now in place at HP. Certain models
with the same wireless problems as mine are covered under an extended warranty plan.
I just got Email confirmation and they are sending me a
paid shipping label and box. Also this will renew and extend the original warranty.
Never had any dealings with HP like this. Any thoughts or suggestions?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Wow,
This is a FIRST for me on this particular model!

I know of other issues regarding the wireless cards, but your model is different.
I have been away for a few months, so I could have missed this.

I do know that HP has had alot of issues, but they usually do not support a Vista to XP Downgrade.

If they "say" they will take care of it, then let them.

If you have any personal Info on this laptop I would back it up BEFORE shipping it to HP.

Let us know how you make out! I am VERY interested in this.

Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
The issue for the extended warranty support is reference to the
wireless card and or switch issue. Operating system was not discussed. When i first got advise on fixing the wireless problem from HP through email vista was the OS. 
Only when it became apparent that they couldn't help and Vista was getting worse, did I change to XP. 
Bottom line they don't know about it. 
Should I reinstall Vista before shipping. 
The wireless issue began in Vista and remains the same.
I am not trying to deceive anyone, I just want it to work.
Mike


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
Email from a person at HP Total Care.
"I have confirmed that the system GF596UA is covered under the LWSEP for the following issues until the end of Sept. 2009:
1. The notebook turns on power LEDs light up but nothing is seen on the display.

2.There is no video on the computer LCD panel or exterior monitor.
3.The notebook does not detect wireless networks and the wireless adapter is not detected in Device Manager.

Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Mike,
I would reinstall Vista as HP may not cover it with XP installed. Not that the OS is causing the issue, but HP may refuse to fix it once it gets there if XP is on it.

It sounds alot like this issue:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c01087277

But after a quick Google search I found this:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...0071&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

Sorry I missed this. I hope HP takes care of the issue.

Let us know how you make out.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hello Bill,
This is coming to you from my old Insignia D300a:
with X86 GenuineIntel 2799 MHz Pentium 4, 1,024 G memory and super Intel onboard graphics.
Windows XP sp2.
I forgot how sweet this old PC is.
Yes the two links to HP are right. I have received the box w/shipping label and am nearly ready to send it off.
I am more than a little anxious about parting with it. But under the circumstances it would be foolish not to take advantage of this warranty extension.
Used my two recovery discs to put Vista back and have the XP downgrade drivers saved to disc waiting for its return.

I can't begin to tell you how much I appreciate your patience and knowlege. I learned a lot thanks to you.

Thanks also to all the good people at Tech Support Forum.
I really had no idea what I was doing when I started.

Let you know whats up with the laptop.
Thanks a ton,
Mike


----------



## Delmarstio1991 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

I've been following this thread silently for the past few days to make sure you were all right, and I'm glad BCCOMP has managed to help you out so much. Just wanted to post to apologize for being pretty useless this time around, I'm truly sorry about that. 

Hope things work out,
-Del


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Quite alright, but thanks for the thought. I was just limping along and doing many of the things for the first time. 
Posting a screen shot doesn't seem like it should be a problem. However, if you don't even know the print screen button exists, much less what it does, it can all be a little confusing. Then you have to put it in the right place with the correct extension. If you don't do all of these steps correctly it will not post.

The reason I go on so about such a "simple" task is to urge anyone who posts to TSF to learn how to perform these routine tasks.
To be able to get the most information from you folks all the people who post should know how to communicate effectively.

How many of us who need information remain ignorant of the many ways to transfer information with our PC.

Wow, didn't intend to go on so but I learned a lot from you folks.
Thanks a bunch. I'll be back.
Mike

Remember, the main thing is to keep the main thing the main thing.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

HI,
Glad we are all learning something here at TSF.

This is a great forum to learn new things.

Do not feel bad if there is something you do not know. Here at TSF our staff and members do not know everything (I am the FIRST to admit it), but when we combine our brains on a subject the results are excellent!

Every member and staff have thier own personal experiences and thier knowledge varies from one thing to another. I am good at Hardware Issues, but I no nothing about programing. If I run into an issue that I am not familiar with I will PM someone who is. Luckily here on this forum most of us will help each other!

@Delmarstio1991,
I appreciate your input and Thank You for itray:!
Never feel your input is useless. Even if you are not sure how to reply, but be honest in yourself (do I know the answer or not and reply accordingly).
If your reply or input is questionable, then what usually happens is another question. This leads to learning and gaining knowledge. 

If Columbus assumed the world was flat (like everyone else at the time) then he would not have questioned it. So, would he have found what we know now as North America? Not likely. In questioning this he was able to prove to the whole world that the world was not flat.

The only way to gain knowledge is to learn.
The only way to learn is to ask questions.
There are NO stupid questions.

@michaellbb,
Thanks for your input also and hope you have learned something from the forum. Your patients is very much appreciatedray:.

The hardest thing in solving an issue is communication. The screenshots and reports you provided help me "see" what you have and what the issue is. Without this info it would be like finding a needle in a haystack.

Some feel that these reports/screenshots are useless and loose thier patients, but if I am not right next to the person I can not "see" whats going on, hence I can't solve thier issue.

Let us know when you get this back.
If you are still willing to put XP on this I will be here.

Bill:grin:


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Good Morning,

I think that in teaching we learn, and in learning we come to understand how little we know. If I can't learn I couldn't live.

"If you think education is expensive try ignorance."
Derek Bok

Yes, I will be putting XP back on the laptop when I get it back.
I have heard that Windows 7 is exceptional. However, I also know that it is expensive. That leaves me out.
But, XP is good and I cannot deal with Vista. Vista starts out to be fairly good, but it seems to deteriorate with usage.
You folks are too cool.
Thanks,
Offer Hope.
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

I would wait on Windows 7 for a little while. I have install W7 (BETA) and had the RC version installed on my PC. With both I have had it crash. I like W7 over Vista (it is faster and uses less resources), but apparently W7 does not either like to dual boot (not stable) with XP or it does not like my RAID 5 Array. It seems to work for a while and then out of the blue it goes bye, bye.

I am still working on a answer to this.

Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,

Good point. Windows 7 will be cost prohibitive, at least for awhile, and there will certainly be some bugs to work out at first. Best to be aware of that going in.

At the risk of branching too far from the original subject, XP over Vista, Could you give a quick rundown of the raid array.
Maybe, what you feel the advantages are, etc,.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

I primarily use a Raid 5 array to backup ALL my data that I have compiled over the years for hardware issues on computers. I had over 100 GB of stored Hardware ID's, How to downgrades Vista to XP for various PC and Laptop Models. Also had alot of personal data stored, but when the array crashed I lost most of this data:upset:. 
I am now going through the process of trying to get this data off the harddrives (3), but so far it is coming back as corrupted. mY LOST, sould have backed it up to an external HD (live and learn):sigh:

One of the benefits of a Raid Array is to be able to store large amounts of Data over various Harddrives. If one of the drives fail all you have to do is replace the drive and rebuild the array. It is primarily used in office envioroments such as the medical field and such where lost of data can be disastrous. In my case (to me any) it was.

Other benefits are retrieval speed of Data and performance depending on the Array setup.

There are various ways to setup a Raid Array (usually on Desktops, but some Laptops have 2 HD so you could setup a Raid 0 or a Raid 1 array). More on Raid Arrays if you are interested is here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=830

Hope you find it informative.

Bill:grin:


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,

Data loss, although a vital issue to business and industry, is also a concern to the casual user.
From the first time user to the expert, whenever any form of data, from family images, personal information, or compilations that have taken many hours or many months to gather, the issue of data loss is vital.

Until the SSD (Solid State Drive) becomes more readily available we will continue to rely on the mechanical HDD.
Sooner or later, and we never know when, they will break. Or, with all the variables of the operating system 
something will go wrong. Terribly wrong.

For the layman or casual user the answer may be the external HDD.
HDD, for some of us, brings to mind, the drive that holds our operating system and boots our program onto the screen. However external HDD is misleading in that it will not boot your operating system. 
So, although very good for what they do, and, unless something new is out there, they are for storage.

I understand that there are manipulations to boot from external dives, but it it is probably quite complex.

Buyer beware! Don't buy an External "HDD" to replace the existing one.
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Mike,
The only way that I know off to boot an external HD is for the motherboard to support booting from USB. Luckily mine does, but at the time I built the array I did not think of backing it up to my external drive.

Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
I have a Gigabyte GA-K8NS mother board. Many great features but it's a little old. I need a processor 
AMD Athlon socket 765.
I can't find one locally. Are the ones for sale on line for real? There is such a diversity in price it makes one wonder. I have found them new from $5
to $250.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Mike,
According to Gigabyte you have a Socket 754 for AMD Athlon64 (not a socket 765) 
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products...otherboard&ProductID=2275&ProductName=GA-K8NS

Why do you need a CPU?
Are you looking for something faster?
What is the speed of this CPU?
Is this cpu damaged?


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hello Bill,
Sorry about the errors.
The processor is damaged. 
I no longer have the old one, (long story) but I believe it was Amd Athlon socket 754, 2800+.
I believe there were several versions, (SledgeHammer, Newcastle, Palermo etc.) but I don't know which it was.

This was a good setup and I will put it together again.
I am looking for the best performance/price 
combination.
I've heard tell that the 3200+ performance difference
is worth the price.
Limited tech knowledge and wide variation in price=
confusion.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Mike,
If you wish to compare the various AMD 64 processors I would go straight to AMD.
They have a list of these processors and you can compare them against one another.
http://products.amd.com/en-us/deskt...f7=&f8=&f9=1600&f10=False&f11=False&f12=False

The fastest one would be the 3700+. As you can see from the chart the 2800+ is on the lower end.

As far as pricing, that can be a crap shoot, but lets narrow done the processor first and then we will look for prices.

Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
Looks like 3700+ 2400MHz 89w would be the best, although I am still confused.
I found a couple places that agree the oldest version, SledgeHammer (which is what i had), lacks SSE3 and ran hotter. 
Hopefully, I will at have least 550w power supply and a formidable heat sink and fan.
At the risk of displaying total ignorance I will admit to not knowing what SSE3 
and/or the lack of it is.
Depending of course on price and availability the AMD Athlon 64 socket 754
3700+ 2400MHz would be my first choice.
Technically, I guess I just don't get it. So, practically I still need to learn:
is the performance difference between the 3200+, 3400+, and 3700+ great enough to justify the price difference?
I hope this subject is acceptable. Just as there is a countless number of folks who wish to stick with Windows XP in lieu of the newer versions, so, there are those who have quality motherboards and could simply upgrade their current system rather than the alternative, which would be to throw it out in favor of something new that may or may not be any better, or even as good.

God sometimes I do go on.
Your help and advice are priceless.
Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Mike
The 3700+ will use more wattage and run a little hotter than the lower end 3400+ (ADA3400AIK4BO).
3700+: 89W 1.50V Max Temp 70C
3400+: 67W 1.40V Max Temp 65C

The upper end 3400+ run the same as the 3700+

Both the 3700+ and the 3400+ have the same Core Speed (MHz) 2400 :2.4GHz

The difference between these is the Cache Sizes
3700+: 
L1 Cache Size (KB) 128 
L1 Cache Count 1 
L2 Cache Size (KB) 1024 
L2 Cache Count 1 
L3 Cache Size (KB) 0 

3400+:
L1 Cache Size (KB) 128 
L1 Cache Count 1 
L2 Cache Size (KB) 512 
L2 Cache Count 1

The L2 Cache Size (KB) 1024 of the 3700+ will give you better performance overall compared to the 3400+ series, but you will also pay for it.

Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hello Bill,
I will continue to research the AMD project.

However, I have received my Presario laptop from HP, repaired as promised.
They replaced the system board and thermal pad and all is well.

I must give credit here to HP for a job well done. All that they promised has come to pass. Sooner than expected and with no cost to me.

All that being good, I still cannot resolve my preference for Windows XP over Vista. I am using the laptop now. Should I install XP now or is there something to do in preparation.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Mike,
Glad to hear you got it back with no cost to you!

If you are still unhappy with Vista, I am sure we could put XP on this.

Make sure you have a Backup made of the Vista OS (just in case) and have saved ALL your personal info (Data)

Putting XP on this system does NOT violate HP warranty. HP's warranty covers HARDWARE issues, but does not cover SOFTWARE issues (ex. XP, MS Word, Nero, Roxio or Vista is considered sofware). If you run into an issue though (with XP), HP will not support you as they only support VISTA.

If you wish to put XP on this, I am pretty sure these drivers will work:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html
Use the F700 series.

But I would like to "see" an EVERST report before you install the above drivers just to confirm they will work.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Thanks Bill,
Installing now.
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Keep me posted.
I will HELP you any way I can.
Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
This should include Everest report and Device Manager Screen Shot, I hope.
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi,
I need the FULL Report.
Bill

*EDIT*- I have reviewed he thread and your POST (#33) stated the drivers I gave you from here worked:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html
Go ahead and follow the directions for the F700 series.

The only thing I do not know is what wireless card is installed (You switched it from Broadcom to Atheros)


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

The original Broadcom was reinstalled prior to repair.
I tried to follow each step carefully but it seems I got a bit confused. Need some guidance.
Will send a screen shot.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

HI Bill,
Not sure where I went wrong. Having trouble getting anything to install. May have occured during Windows updates?
Mike


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
Sorry about all the mix-up. Here is the latest Screen shot after windows up date.
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Can you Right click on these errors>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error.

Please send me another Everest Report (a Full one)
Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
Got it! I clicked on "update driver (automatic)" after downloading and using "new folder". The drivers were installed.
Everything seems to be working correctly.
The Broadcom wireless card, which I was most concerned about, is my current
connection. Signal strength is excellent and the amber light on wireless switch is now blue.
You are an absolute savior. I could not have done this conversion without you and the fine people at TSF.
Thank you for your tolerance and professional guidance.
Thanks Bill!
Mike

PS Full Everest report upcoming.


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hope this is what you wanted.
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Mike,
Glad to here it!

Just want to confirm if you are ALL set or not.
From you screenshot it looks like the LAN driver (Nvidia Nforce Ethernet) is disabled.
Did you disable this?

Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Bill,
Yes. Didn't know how else to keep it from appearing in the tray with red x and warning, "network cable is unplugged".
This computer is so much smoother and quicker with XP as opposed to Vista.
At this point I see no reason to upgrade to Windows 7.
The only improvement I'm looking at now is 2-1 gigs ram to replace the 2-512s.
Your Thoughts please.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Presario f500 wireless no show in device mgr*

Hi Mike,
Thats what I thought (about the network controller.

As far as the ram goes an upgrade to 2GB will be worth it.
No wonder Vista does not run well on these models. 1GB is barely enough just to load Vista.

Here is what crucial has and IMO it is a decent price too.
http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=Presario F572US&pl=HP - Compaq&cat=RAM

Newegg has free shipping on some brands and thier crucial memory is a little cheaper.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...309121117 1309221136&name=DDR2 667 (PC2 5300)

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Bill,
Looks like I'll get the memory from Newegg.
Same memory, a few bucks cheaper, and free shipping.
Thank you again Sir,
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to help,
Good luck with your "new" XP Machine.
Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Bill,
I was always disappointed in this computers performance. But now that I have Replaced Vista with a complete (deleted both partitions and formatted HD) Windows XP install I am very satisfied. 
Anyone who has similar models and suffers poor performance should consider this downgrade.
It doesn't even seem like the same computer.

May be that Microsoft should have just improved upon an already very good Windows XP rather than rebuild and come up with a brand new bomb like Vista.
Thanks again to you and all at TSF.
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The bigger issue (IMO) is this particular model F500 should never of had Vista installed to begin with. Stock from HP you only get 512MB Ram. Vista will use more than that from the get go. I would not run Vista on less than 3GB Ram.

Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Bill,
Hope it's ok to keep posting in this thread.
I can't install HP wireless assistant, get a compatibility error.
Windows zero configuration works fine but I have to restart it in services each time I reboot.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you go to services.
Is wirless zero set to start automatically?

See if this one will install:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...swItem=ob-40648-1&lang=en&cc=us&idx=0&mode=4&
Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

I've gone to services and reset to run auto and applied and restarted many many times. Each time upon reboot it is off and set to manual.
That HP wireless asst. installed fine. Maybe with that i won't need Zero config..
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HP assist should work for you.
I am not sure as I don not use a Broadcom wireless card, but it may have its own utility
Go to Start>All Programs>Broadcom (or broadcom Wireless Utilities)>Utilities
UNCHECK the box that says LET THIS TOOL MANAGE MY WIRELESS CONNECTIONS.
Let me know


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello Bill,
Wireless is working fine, However;
I searched a bit on TSF and found some results but
none of the solutions pertained. So I decided to post in this thread. Hope I'm not breaking any rules.

Not sure but I may be infected.
Found some "cryptext.exe" and other related files in sys32. Thought I had rid of it but now some strange things are happening.
In Firefox, Google Search, when I click a link from results I get a blank page and load announces "done".

Also in "add and remove programs" there are two entries of "Mirar" which may or may not be related.

May need to try "Spybot" again but last time it took hours to get my desktop back.

Can you help?
Thanks,
Mike

Should have posted in the
Virus/Trojan/Spyware section. My bad.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Micheal,
Sorry to hear you still have an issue.
I would suggest you post this issue in Virus/Trojan/Spyware section
I can not help you if you have a virus, as the forum rules dictate that ther are specialist that can assist you.
From a quick serch "Mirar" is a Norton product of some sort (Tool Bar).
Do you have a Norton tool bar (Mirar) or do you use any Norton products?

The "cryptext.exe" looks like a File Sharing program (i would not use it).

I am not familiar with any of these programs. I do not use Norton.
I can not lead you down the wrong track as I have no knowledge of these programs.
But if it were me and they are installed I would go to ADD/REMOVE Programs to unistall the "MIRAR" Tooll Bar, And the file Sharing program (it may not be listed).

Other than that I would recommend the Security Team handle this issue.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## michaellbb (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Bill,
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## sushiserv (Nov 16, 2009)

Why is this solved?
Bill, your laptop is going to die.

I have the exact same laptop make and model. It came it Vista Home Premium, 512MB of Ram, a 6150 GO, and a Broadcom Wireless adapter. And mine is a $600 doorstop. You are not alone however. Almost all users who purchased their laptops in 2007 with the faulty nVIDIA chips got f**ked over.

That laptop get hot on your leg right? That fan is always running even with a laptop cooler?
Well that is the graphics card frying the **** out of your motherboard.

Do you know the real reason your wireless suddenly stopped working?
The wireless card is RIGHT NEXT TO the deathly hot graphics card (gpu). The gpu is frying the **** out of your wireless card by making it overheat. Drivers aren't going to fix the problem for very long.
Next thing, after the wireless goes, and you try to start up your laptop, you will get that black screen of death. But don't worry - the blue LEDs on the mouse will light up, and the wireless card will be unresponsive, and heck, the whole **** computer will be unresponsive. And then HP will refuse to fix it ._.

Sorry if I sound like a cynical *****, but hey - hplies.com and nvidiadefect.com opened my eyes - a lot.


----------



## rleyden (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a F700 with the wireless problem and I'm 100% certain it is a motherboard issue. HP said I'm out of warranty and my model isn't covered by their extended warranty offer.:sigh:

In my case the problem is intermittent.
I've been using a USB wifi dongle for the last year but that haven't eliminated all of the indirect issues caused by the flakey motherboard.

For example, the blue light for the internal wifi will turn on all by itself even when the external switch is "off". Network sharing center then will show 2 connections. However, because the internal wifi is very unreliable the browser will sometimes lock up. I suppose I could just pull out the min PCI wifi adapter but I haven't yet.

I've also noticed the excessive heat issues getting worse and worse and I suspect the power draw is increasing. The power adapter also seems hotter than it used to be.

At this point I have a few unanswered questions. Does any one know specifically what is damaged on the motherboard? I gather no one ever attempts to fix the damage. I suppose if it is buried conductors on the motherboard then there really is no hope.

Another question: I would like to use the mini PCI connector to add a CF card adapter for a flash drive. How likely is it that the connector wouldn't work for that either?

I'm sure my laptop will die eventually but I'm hoping to get a little more use out of it.


----------



## sushiserv (Nov 16, 2009)

You Said > I have a F700 with the wireless problem and I'm 100% certain it is a motherboard issue. HP said I'm out of warranty and my model isn't covered by their extended warranty offer.

Sushi  says > Did you know that the F700 and the F500 (AMD) use the same motherboard?

You probably did. If the wireless card is the first thing to go, then MOSTLY LIKELY the comp doesn't have very long.

I am actually very ******* done with HP and their ****. nVIDIA admitted this on July 2, 2008 and were sued by their (nVIDIA's) stockholders for covering it. HP, and Dell were also sued for releasing a BIOS update to cover their **** up. Sony gave their custoemrs and extra FOUR years! Apple just all out fixed it.
(check out courthousenews.com)

I am actually taking HP to small claims court (check out my post (also sushiserv) on hplies.com, and register too as well!

If I had known the laptop was going to fail when I bought, I would have never even given it a second ******* glance.

You said > At this point I have a few unanswered questions. Does any one know specifically what is damaged on the motherboard? I gather no one ever attempts to fix the damage. I suppose if it is buried conductors on the motherboard then there really is no hope.

Sushi says > the GPU (grapfic processing unit).
Imagine taking a HOT glass jar and sticking in liquid nitrogen. IT will crack. This is basically what happened.
The GPU was reaching extremely hot temperature, and thus melting the solder (that silver stuff) that held it to the motherboard and when the card cooler, it would basically be somewhat disconnected from the motherboard.
People with these defective laptops have found that if they push down on certain parts.. the laptop will suddenly work! For a while.
nVIDIA said this: http://www.nvidia.com/object/io_1215037160521.html
'SIG(*******)NIFICANT AMOUNTS OF GPUs ARE DEFECTIVE'

Sadly you and I and thousands of others just got screwed out of $200-3000.

So take HP to small claims court, all the information is out there on HP's website and nVIDIA's and hplies.com and the nvidiadefect.com .
One thing that you can argue in court is why there are only TWO Fxxx models (the F500 and the F700) and why they would cover the defective F500 and not the equally defective F700 (that HAS THE SAME MOTHERBOARD!!!) when they were given almost $200+ MILLION to fix the problem?

Sorry if it seems like I am raging, but after being treated like **** by HP after being a loyal customer for almost 8 years (since I was 10!) I am ******* done !


----------

